# Just Bought a Denim Blue Automatic



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Heritage wheels with hub cap and beauty rings, Wanna get a spoiler on it later on*


----------



## Mangledpup (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations! I hope you love it.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

Congrats on the new car, post some photos of it.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Love the color. Reminds me of the one my dad had when I was little but quieter I'm sure:thumbup:


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Quick thought. I bet it would look good if the part of wheels hat is black was denim and if you removed front lower black grill and painted it denim. opcorn:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

OGnh9095 said:


> Quick thought. I bet it would look good if the part of wheels hat is black was denim and if you removed front lower black grill and painted it denim. opcorn:












Was thinking about paiting wheels black part silver to look like above pic, not sure about denim color, it would be too retro for me.


----------



## Santorina4 (Mar 10, 2004)

I saw your car before you bought it when I took my GTI in for routine service. Looks good!

At least that looks like the Boardwalk Richardson.... :sly:


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Santorina4 said:


> I saw your car before you bought it when I took my GTI in for routine service. Looks good!
> 
> At least that looks like the Boardwalk Richardson.... :sly:


Good observation, Bought it in Hewlett Round Rock, Texas, prev pic was from online posting, switch to actual pictures.


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Looks good....*

What options came with it???? Which radio?? Nav system?? Interior??Cloth or leatherette??


ENJOY.........


KNEWBUG


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I love the color! Much better IMHO than on the configurator!


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

KNEWBUG said:


> What options came with it???? Which radio?? Nav system?? Interior??Cloth or leatherette??
> 
> 
> ENJOY.........
> ...


2.5L Auto, 8 speaker system, ipod/aux connections,bluetooth, Black leatherette, manual adjustments, Trip comnputer, cruise control, 17" Heritage wheels

Slideshow link
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c268/latinjubileo/2012 Beetle/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

Nice looking Bug... congrats!

Denim Blue (which it isn't  looks like a double-shot of Aquarius Blue from the NB generation. This along with yellow and red are gonna be hits with the ladies.


----------

